

John McCarthy's proposal for the language of the future - protagonist_h
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/elephant.pdf

======
wedesoft
My favourite quote from his talk about 'Elephant 2000': "In 'Elephant' the
programmer would write nothing about an array or database for storing
reservations. Arrays of course would be necessary but the compiler would
invent them."

